# Egg sharing with PCOS



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, I have PCOS (apparently - although my only symptom is lack of AF - scan showed the 'ring of pearls') I was hoping to do egg share at the Lister Hospital.  Do any of you ladies  know if I will be accepted with PCOS?
Thanks
Nic


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi nic

im sorry i dont know the answer to your question, you might be better asking the ladies on the egg share board as im sure they can help 

 

xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i had nhs tx which failed so chose to go private for egg sharing ... at my 1st appointment i was told i have pco [ with doing a scan there and then , ] the consultant did say to me that they dont normally have patients who have pco do egg share cause possibility of unmature eggs etc .. i was horrified but after consultant said it should of been detected alonnnnnng time ago and during nhs tx ... and the doctor treating me on nhs was his partner in the private clinic too he felt i was mistreated and it was not fair after all these years .. so my nice consultant had a meeting and swindled it and i can have egg share with pco ... thankyou mr fenningx ... im due to start tx soon ..

i know this story is different to yours but i thought i tell it ... you never know you may have a nice consultant and refers you to egg share ... let me know how you go on ...


----------

